# What do you recommend for shrink wrap??



## BlackRiverBubbles (Mar 21, 2013)

I was so excited to find a used shrink wrap machine (national shrink wrap) on CL Up until this point I have been using a Foodsaver and shrink wrap from Michael's to band wrap my soaps, leaving the ends open (not an easy process). I am pretty sure that the film that was included with the machine is the 75 ga PVC. I have read that there is "breathable" film (polyolefin) and wanted to know if anyone has used this with goat milk soap and if you were happy with it?? Does it have to be perforated and what is your opinions on that?? Has anyone been happy with the PVC and leaving the ends open or have you completely sealed it?? I guess I am just looking for some good advice on what has worked for you with goat milk soap-Thanks so much!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I could never get my seams to seal properly using that (mine is collecting dust). So when I went to shrink it, it always came apart at the seams. :/ Now I only have one customer that still wants shrink wrapping. And once my roll of shrink tubing runs out I'm going to go back to bags with her. I hate shrink wrapping. LOL


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use it and have no issues. You cannot see the perforations in the breathable film and it still protects the soap, but you can smell through it, which is nice. You do not leave any ends open when you use it. I wonder if there is something wrong with your system, Kathy, as I don't generally have problems with it coming apart at the seams.


----------



## BlackRiverBubbles (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Kathy and Stacey. Sorry you don't like it Kathy-I thought that it was supposed to be a great system that really helps with wrapping Stacey do you have to special order the breathable film with the perforations, or does it just come like that?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

When you order it, you tell them which of the films that they offer that you want.


----------



## BlackRiverBubbles (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Stacey!!


----------

